# Good clarinet and bass clarinet players to listen to



## MusicalBrit

Looking for some good recordings to listen to clarinet-wise. I’m not fussed on period, composer (although I am a huge brahms fan!) or solo works / concertos, I just want a good pool of clarinettists to listen to when I can and to take inspiration from


----------



## Heck148

MusicalBrit said:


> Looking for some good recordings to listen to clarinet-wise. I'm not fussed on period, composer (although I am a huge brahms fan!) or solo works / concertos, I just want a good pool of clarinettists to listen to when I can and to take inspiration from


are you interested in solo work, or orchestral?? or both??


----------



## Larkenfield

I believe Mozart would have loved this clarinet performance:


----------



## Larkenfield

The superb Sabine Meyer:


----------



## Larkenfield

Martin Fröst:


----------



## Rogerx

Weber's "7 Variations on a Theme from Silvana" -- Gervase de Peyer, clarinet (1977, live)


----------



## mikeh375

Well Musicalbrit, from one brit to another, this is an absolutely shameless post....but at least it's relevant :trp:
I recently recorded my clarinet concerto with a Anthony Pike, a pro in London. The piece is no walk in the park but if you feel inclined, feel free to have a listen at the link below. There is a scrolling score movie, 5th video down on the page. the cadenza between the 2nd and 3rd mvt is a highlight.
Sorry, couldn't resist the opportunity to self promote. If you want more tonality, listen to the Partita or Adagio...oops, there i go again.
Mike.
http://mikehewer.com/page-3/


----------



## Ras

*Obvious names not mentioned yet.*

These aren't personal favorites (or the opposite), but just some obvious names:

- Richard Stoltzman (born July 12, 1942) is an American clarinetist.
- Eduard Brunner (14 July 1939 - 27 April 2017) was a classical clarinetist.
- David Shifrin (born January 2, 1950) is an American classical clarinetist.


----------



## Heck148

Some good bass clarinet stuff from the orchestral repertoire:

Grofe - Grand Canyon Suite "On the Trail"
Shostakovich - Sym #7 mvt II - the recap of the opening oboe solo is played on bass clarinet - long, solo.....
Wm Schuman - Sym #3 - Part II/Toccata - the bass clarinet is the first pitched instrument to play the toccata theme, after it's introduced by the snare drum....big solo, [orchestra audition staple] - quite technical, goes up to a high "F" in one spot...


----------



## Open Book

I have enjoyed listening to Wenzel Fuchs from Berlin Philharmonic live broadcasts. He is one of the principal clarinets. This orchestra has more than one principal in most sections. I wonder if that is a European thing.

His Mozart clarinet concerto was delightful. I was surprised at what a small orchestra it required.

He has a handful of offerings on Amazon, mostly digital music. Few musicians these days seem to have big recording careers. They tend to record a lot of niche things rather than the heavily trafficked pieces. Too much competition with those from the past, perhaps. Maybe that's a good thing that they branch out.


----------

